# Fire Reader's Edition arrived today, blah



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It arrived as the title says. So far I hate it. It isn't at all intuitive in the least little bit. It starts with a stupid advertisement for some dumb new movie and then only seems to want to go from that to camera mode. Getting to my list of books is a miracle of accidental meandering. The battery percentage is dropping rapidly but it is downloading books. At the current rate I don't think it would last more than 3 hours or so on a full charge.

The wi-fi was VERY uncooperative. It took at least a half dozen attempts for it to take the password and connect and then only after powering first wi-fi and then the Fire off and back on.

The case is very nice. I would never pay $80 for it in a store or otherwise but as part of the package it is very nice.

The screen is sharp and clear.

The menus are very slow to respond when tapped.

I set up for about 200 books to transfer to it using the manage my content option online.

I can't find a decent menu anywhere to "sync and check for new items" like the Voyage.

Overall it's pretty disappointing and Amazon gets a Fail on this one.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, 24 hours into this things are sorting out somewhat. The wi-fi has connected no problem since the first half hour or so of obstinance and today it connected immediately to the wi-fi at my friend's store.

The case is very rapidly developing "character marks" but they don't look bad as they do add character and look kind of interesting.

Of the 200-300 books I set up to load only 40-50 loaded initially. Today I went back on the computer and told it to load books and it appears they are loading this time.

I'm getting used to the menus and found at least most of what I need. Apparently it did an update during the wee hours of the night. Things are in the menus now that weren't in there last night.

With the updated and more complete menus and everything now loading when directed I'll say it passes and it's good if you get past the first irritating annoying day.


----------

